# *waves*



## TheMockery (Mar 9, 2003)

Hey everyone!
Since I haven't noticed any other place for new members to say hello, I'm making one. And now to introduce myself.
I'm a sophomore at a high school in CA. I can't boast about having worked on 30+ productions like others can, but you have to start somewhere, right?  My interest in theatre tech started a year ago, and I'm becoming increasingly involved in it. I'm mainly interested in scenic design and construction, but am always willing to branch out and learn more about everything else. Currently I'm stage managing a production of _Twelfth Night_ at my school.
...and that's my life in a nutshell. 
Hope to find some interesting people and/or good advice here in the future. I'm glad I found this site.


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 10, 2003)

*Welcome to ControlBooth.com*

As the webmaster of ControlBooth.com, I'd like to welcome you to the ControlBooth.com community!


Check out the the tutorials by ControlBooth.com members in the Original Tutorials area

Check out links to other guides and tutorials around the 'net in the Other Tutorials area

Interact on the forum's after checking out the Announcements board.
Any most of all, have a good time and check back often.... new information is available almost everyday!!


----------



## TechDirector (Mar 10, 2003)

TheMockery said:


> I can't boast about having worked on 30+ productions like others can, but you have to start somewhere, right?


I don't think anybody can say that they have worked on 30+ shows. lol.


----------



## tm1000 (Mar 10, 2003)

TechDirector said:


> TheMockery said:
> 
> 
> > I can't boast about having worked on 30+ productions like others can, but you have to start somewhere, right?
> ...



not to brag, but I have, you must consider shows not only plays when you think of it though.


----------



## TechDirector (Mar 10, 2003)

hmmmmmmmmm. Good point. I never thought of that. lol.


----------



## TheMockery (Mar 10, 2003)

Well...I have been to bulletin boards that were basically for other high schoolers, but most of the (few) members had done about that many shows. I guess it depends on one's level of commitment and experience and whatnot.


----------



## delnor (Mar 11, 2003)

Yeah and it depends on what you are concidering "shows" I have worked a million events, where I have had some type of tech theater position. Thouse arnt shows though. The way I see it you have to have at least 2 days of rehersal to call it a show.


----------



## TheMockery (Mar 13, 2003)

Yes, I suppose that's a good thing to consider. I don't know what they think of as "shows" compared to everyone else, so I just assumed they meant plays and musicals and the like.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome to the Booth Mockery! How many shows you've done and what you call a show isn't important around here. It's about "sharing what you know and asking what you don't" to quote an old friend who'll be along soon to welcome you too.

Please express your opinions on 
120v vs. 210v
Pirates or Ninjas
Metric, Imperial, or Cubits
Wombats: Pet or Pastry?


----------



## soundlight (Nov 27, 2007)

Please don't answer Gafftaper's questions. It only feeds a bad habit. 

Welcome aboard!
Yeah, I've definitely done more than 30 shows...takes time, but it's a fun ride most of the way! But hey, I know people who have done more shows than I have and still don't know that much at all - so just learn to absorb information like a sponge, and you'll soon be picking up on things that will help you go a long way.

Now for the regular stuff - ask and answer away, and use the search tool to see if something has been discussed before.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 27, 2007)

That's One!


----------



## Logos (Nov 27, 2007)

I think you need to go and have a lie down and a nice cool sherbert Gafftaper. That was just mean.
Hey I've just relaised I'm being the good guy. What happened?

(Darn there isn't a smilie with a halo.)


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 27, 2007)

Shhh Logos... Here comes somebody else. Just act natural.


----------

